

Why is Scott Thompson still CEO of Yahoo? - bdking
http://www.itworld.com/software/276078/why-scott-thompson-still-ceo-yahoo

======
debacle
Because boards don't make decisions overnight, especially considering that it
sounds like there is some hostility on the Yahoo board.

